# Being Sold?



## jenni1912 (Jun 27, 2008)

What do you think of these schools that advertise in magazines, they seem to be like Phoenix Online or something - are they reputable? How do you know?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

A nice hunk of your 40k tuition goes to marketing & advertising for schools.

Its a hard call to say advertising makes for a better school. Some of the best kept secrets are the smaller non-advertised ones. If anything, advertising makes for a more expensive school, but not necessarily a better one.

Take the time to visit the schools you are interested in and check it out. No ad can beat a personal visit.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

It really depends I mean I always see comericals on tv for LCB and FCI but you never see CIA or JW on tv. Search around it all depends on what your looking to get out of school. 

I could be wrong but i hear that JW is kind of a party school, LCB and FCI are certificate schools not a degree and CIA is what it has always been, I know you hear alot of trash about it but its all trash above the chefs, the chefs are the ones your learning and talking to and they are all very very interesting, willing to let you pick their brains 24 7 and are all respectful (as long as you respect them........haha) 

Another thing you need to consider is price your willing to pay.........

Best of luck!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Most (if not all) of the LCB North America schools offer at least an AA, some have a BA program, so not just certificates


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I was told LCB didnt have a degree problem. I was misinformed. 

Many of the schools in the city are not degree program schools. 


Depending on what you want to do later on is how you look at the school or degree program or price you want.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well from what I understand, the LCB NA schools, which are the ones that offer degrees, do not have much of a relationship to the rest of the LCB International schools (which I do believe are certificate based) other then the borrowed name/logo.


----------

